
Women applicants preferred 2:1 in STEM - Nadya
http://www.pnas.org/content/early/2015/04/08/1418878112.abstract
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion yesterday:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9372481](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9372481)

